# You asked for it...



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

... So here it is.






(It was fun, too arty

Bear


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

:cheers That. Was. Badass.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You can tell by the throttle response that the power is RIGHT NOW. Not a car I'd want to drive on a wet road, that's for sure!!! Excellent!! Keep it rubber side down and between the telephone poles, Bear!!


----------



## Griff (Nov 13, 2011)

Please pardon my inexperience, but how do you a burn out?


----------



## Tambo (Aug 15, 2011)

69Goatee said:


> :cheers That. Was. Badass.



+ 1


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Griff said:


> Please pardon my inexperience, but how do you a burn out?


Well, in this car the real trick is NOT doing one...  But since you asked, I pull it down into low, hold the line-lock, feed in the power slowly until the rear tires break loose, then release the line lock and feed in more power, trying to shift into second quickly enough to keep the engine from hitting the rev limiter. It's sort of a dance --- I can't just stand on it because it would instantly be bouncing off the rev limiter. Once I got it rolling in the video that was probably about 75% throttle. It's a beast :cheers










Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Ahhhhhhh....music to my ears! :cheers Eric


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Nothin' like tatooing the pavement for the New Year! 

Thanks for the vid Bear, now I'm really jones'n for spring!


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

nice!...Happy New Year...

Bill


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice!! :cheers
Real men don't use the brake though.  j/k


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Lol I'd be afraid to not use the brake druing a burnout, in a beast like that. You'd be fish tailing like crazy. 

Bad ass car, bear. Be careful, lol.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Nice!! :cheers
> Real men don't use the brake though.  j/k


Yup  --- The more I work on this thing, the more it's waking up. I actually sort of ran it through the gears a couple of nights ago, short-shifting at about 4800 rpm with my foot "almost" in it once it was rolling. After the upshift to high I lifted and looked down at the speedo --- the needle was just falling back DOWN through 80. 

Bear


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That's one of the best things about building and installing motors for me is that you get to go out and pound on them a bit.


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

Thats what I'm talkin' bout! GTO


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

BearGFR said:


> Well, in this car the real trick is NOT doing one...  But since you asked, I pull it down into low, hold the line-lock, feed in the power slowly until the rear tires break loose, then release the line lock and feed in more power, trying to shift into second quickly enough to keep the engine from hitting the rev limiter. It's sort of a dance --- I can't just stand on it because it would instantly be bouncing off the rev limiter. Once I got it rolling in the video that was probably about 75% throttle. It's a beast :cheers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot the first and most important part. First you invest a crap load of time and money into the car. Then.........


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice burnout Bear, car is all that and a bag of chips..


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Your GTO is really a beast, I like that


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

good job that car could get u in a lot of trouble it is a bad GOAT!!!


----------



## Bigalsworth (Nov 22, 2011)

sweet vid bear. Looking forward to mine being done and doing the same


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Griff said:


> Please pardon my inexperience, but how do you a burn out?


If your in a Pontiac Just tromp on the pedal, open up the secondaries , hold on and try to keep it straight....., gotta love 500+lb ft of torque.

Bear, Love the rubber powder all around your tracks, that thing will shred tires...arty:


----------



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

Cool video Bear, badass car!:cool


----------



## DarthBubba (Oct 27, 2009)

Amazing!!! Absolutely amazing car Bear!!!


----------

